# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  درخواست کمک

## Ahmad111

دوستان سلام
کسی که الان ریاضی رشته ریاضی نظام جدید صفره
باید کدوم بخشهارو بخونه که بیشترین درصد رو بگیره؟
یعنی کدوم فصل ها اولویت داره؟

----------

